# H: VCs W: $$, Nids, SoB, Orks, Eldar, Necrons



## CleverAntics (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey there, looking mostly to trade than anything else, but I could be persuaded to sell. I will accept international transactions, but the conditions surrounding it are rather restrictive; just trying to expand my trading possibilities, but I will detail those of you that are international. Canada is an exception as always. I trade retail for retail in instances of trading. I am on Bartertown under the same username for Ref, but I am aware that most people refer to the logic that Rep on another forum means nothing; whatever, your choice I suppose.


*Have:* 

Space Marine Codex - Average wear, bent a little bit, dog ears, etc. 


*Epic IG:*

2x Leman Russ Battle Tank Blisters - Unopened


*Vampire Counts:* 

2x Vampire Counts Army Book - Both are in mint condition, hardly used. 
90x Zombies - Mostly unassembled, 20x painted, about 50x are legs & torsos; there are tons of bits to complete.
20x Skeletons - In various stages of assembly; do not have bases, but I'm sure I have enough to supply you with.
10x Grave Guard - Most are nearly built.
1x Varghulf - NiB. 
3x Spirit Hosts - Still in blisters, 1x blister opened.
5x HexWraiths - Horses are assembled, riders still in box on sprue; horses are built but without Black Knight Barding, so they can be made either way.
1x Vampire Lord mounted and on foot - same model; Primered/painted; Blood Knight model.
1x Vlad Von Carstien - Metal
1x Female Vampire - Primed, metal and some paint. 
1x Terrorghiest - Assembled, all additional bits except for the Strigoi Ghoul King are present. 
3x Crypt Horrors - Assembled, all the additional bits for the Varghiest are present.
1x Corpse Cart - NoS 
VC spell cards 


This lot retails for near $560; would take $200 shipped, OBO, however I WILL NOT budge much at all...as that is over half off; will part this out, but not too much.


*Wants:* 

Prefer current models, but COULD be persuaded. 

$$ via PayPal is always good.

*Orks:* 

3x Ork Bommers - Prefer NiB or NoS, but can be persuaded 
Big Mek - Prefer metal if possible; if Finecast, ENSURE that there are not faults; Shokk Attack Gun one too 
Weirdboy - As per above for Big Mek 
Painboy 
Nobz - Need some Powerklaw ones only 
Burna Boys 
Loota Boys 
Mega Nobz 
Nob w/Waaagh! Banner 
Trukks 
Gretchin 
Ork Boyz - Need Shoota Boyz 
Biker Nobz 
Battle Wagon 
Killa Kans 
Deff Dread 
All Artillery pieces 


*Tyranids:* 

Tervigon 
Tyrannofex 
Hive Guard 
Zoanthrope 
Venomthrope 
Hormagaunts 
Termagants 
Genestealers 
Ripper Swarms 
Raveners 
Carnifex 
Biovores


*Sisters of Battle:* 

WD magazine w/SoB book
Immolator
Exorcist 
Battle Sisters - Sergeants, Bolter Sisters, Melta Guns, Multi-Meltas, etc; ALL of them, including Heavy Weapon versions as well.
Penitent Engine
Sister Repentias
Rhino
Priest
Canoness 


*Eldar:* 

Codex
Wraithlords - Plastic ones
Dark Reapers
Farseer
Warlocks
Wraithguard
Swooping Hawks
Harlequins
War Walkers
Fire Prism
Vypers



*Necrons:* 

Overlord
Cryptek
Lord
Destroyer Lord
Codex
Warriors
Scarabs
Praetorians
Lychguard
C'Tan
Monolith
Wraiths - New plastics
Triarch Stalker
Spyders - New plastics
Immortals
Deathmarks
Ghost Ark
Command Barge
Annihilation Barge
Flayed Ones - Preferably Metal
Destroyers/Heavy Destroyers 
Tomb Blades
Doom Scythe
Night Scythe





Thanks for looking!


----------

